# Bulova Watch That I've Been Given



## richardinalex (Dec 28, 2012)

I've been given this watch by my Aunt (who was given it by her husband) - and we can't find anything out about it (apart from its a Bulova).

We have the original box and case and instructions - but no model ref etc.

Any idea on


model name

approx year of make

value?


It's not working - am guessing that's a battery issue

Text on the back of the watch reads "BULOVA, BASE METAL BEZEL, STAINLESS STEEL BACK, WATER RESISTANT, G103"

I've googled Bulova G103 - not too much turned up!

Thanks - Richard


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I expect that it is essentially valueless. it's fairly modern and not particularly attractive. I wouldn't spend a dime on it to fix it or expect to score if you consigned it to ebay.

Box and papers a bonus, but nothing else to recommend this one.


----------



## richardinalex (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh well - back to the lottery then!.

Thanks

Richard


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

is there any reference to what battery is required in the paperwork ? i dont hold out much hope, tbh.

if the watch has a pop off type back you could simply get the old battery out and use it to get a direct replacement or equivalent - just to see if it is a runner.

that wont be expensive at all, if it still doesn't run then that is a different matter.

does this watch have ant sentimental value? if not then its probably not worth going any further.

if it is, it still might be possible for a decent watch maker to find a replacement quartz movement for not too much cash......


----------



## richardinalex (Dec 28, 2012)

No real sentimental value - so no need for quartz movement. WE're just having a good clearout at the moment - and this needs to go! Will try ebay. Any advice on how to describe? Don't want to "oversell" the watch in the description.

Ta

R


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

As well, it's a Ladies watch? Not good resale values even on the bay of evil. Try a new battery (cell) in it, if it works, give it to any wee girl that wants it :yes: If not on the bay described with photos as "having box and papers", it'll find it's own level


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Bulova Longchamp - it's on the dial.

Late 80's, early 90's cheaper end quartz affair. I got stuck with a mid-size one in a trade a few months ago and was lucky to get Â£50 out of it.

With the Bulova name I thought it'd be a decent watch, but nope!

Sorry.


----------

